# C-57d interior



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Sorry to post here but trying to use the swap n sale section is
a joke.

I'm hoping to get a hold of just the interior parts from the older
larger Polar Lights C-57D kit.

Maybe you choose to build only the exterior or gave up the ghost
after trying making the pizza sections look like a space ship? :freak:

Thank you!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I have one PM me


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Roger


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

fluke said:


> . . . Maybe you choose to build only the exterior or gave up the ghost after trying making the pizza sections look like a space ship? :freak:


Well, filling and smoothing all those seams is certainly a major PITA, but I don't think it's ever killed anybody! :tongue:

(Maybe "threw in the towel" is the expression you're looking for?)


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

LOL....yeah Thats sounds more like it. I just remember many expressing 
much frustration over the over all design and approach of the hull.
I also know that some are not interior types and only wanted the 
ship to hang from the ceiling. 

I just want to go nutz on the interior and I think that RMX has me covered.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Um, you mean RMC there, fluke?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Yup I sure do! my bad ......i wuz texting, shaving and posting here while driving backwards 
in the fast lane after huffing model glue....just another day for ol' Fluke.....
picked up some bad habbits from Mr. Mark M.G :tongue:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

We at Hobby Talk want to apologise for that last remark. The sniffing of glue or sniffing 
of anything is never recommended or condoned nor is silly stuff like this post. 

....and now for something completely different,
*
A Llama! *


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice one Fluke,if you ever need one I believe there is some one here in the UK that is breeding them,I believe he's claiming an MP's allowance t do so.......but dont quote me...lol

cheers
Gordon:jest:


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Say fluke, you sure that's not a Norwegian mööse? You should fire it.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

LOL! 

Im still searching....I have the older Bandai Space Battleship Yamato Black Tiger ...sealed 
for trade ...maybe that plus $.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

DONE, taken care of...move along...move along!

Thanks Rick! :wave::thumbsup:


----------

